# Ginger's Cheeseball



## Billdolfski (Dec 3, 2006)

Ginger was an older woman my mother knew but I got this recipe indirectly through her so I've always called it ginger's cheeseball.  Simple, simple and really a crowd pleaser... I love it.

1 # Velveeta, softened
1 # cream cheese, softened
1 # shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1/4# bleu cheese crumbles

grated onion and garlic (powder or minced) to taste

Mix well, form into 3 balls.  Roll them in either parsley or crushed walnuts/pecans.  Dried beef could also be an option.

This really is a killer cheeseball and it's so easy and basic.


----------

